# Buying a burial plot in advance - what happens if the graveyard goes bust?



## Glencarraig (29 Jun 2021)

My wife and I are considering purchasing a buriel plot in a privately owned and run cemetery which is in no way cheap. I have some concerns about handing over a large sum of money to a private company which like any company could run into financial difficulties. I have been unable to find out if such companies are obliged to lodge any kind of bond or maintain sufficient funds for the continual upkeep and operation of the cemetery.. I have established that although I will have a deed showing that I have the right to use the plot I do not actually own the land on which the plot is located nor could I "sell it on" to a 3rd party. It could however be sold back to the private company should my circumstances change (lost at sea or similar mishaps) The use would pass to my children as per my will. My question is, is there any advice available as to where I stand should the owners of the private company fall into financial trouble and ceased to trade, what happens to my pre purchased plot?


----------



## Thirsty (30 Jun 2021)

Not sure I can answer your question, but where is this graveyard?

I thought all burial grounds in Ireland were managed by Co.Council? Maybe some older ones are managed by local parish, but local Co.Co. in the main?


----------



## DeeKie (30 Jun 2021)

Same question. Private run is surprising.


----------



## kinnjohn (30 Jun 2021)

Kilternan park is a private graveyard,


----------



## twofor1 (30 Jun 2021)

Glencarraig said:


> My question is, is there any advice available as to where I stand should the owners of the private company fall into financial trouble and ceased to trade, what happens to my pre purchased plot?


I don’t know the answer to your question but would have similar concerns. I would also have concerns about what could happen to the graveyard in the many years after my passing.

Kilternan pre-purchased plots are available from €8,950, http://kilternancemetery.ie/about/ 

On a related issue, I  knew a person who prepaid their funeral. When the time came, the undertaker had retired and had sold the business to another. The new owners would not honour the purchase saying they did not take over any pre-purchased funerals. A funeral with a different undertaker had to be paid for again.


----------



## noproblem (30 Jun 2021)

twofor1 said:


> I don’t know the answer to your question but would have similar concerns. I would also have concerns about what could happen to the graveyard in the many years after my passing.
> 
> Kilternan pre-purchased plots are available from €8,950, http://kilternancemetery.ie/about/
> 
> On a related issue, I  knew a person who prepaid their funeral. When the time came, the undertaker had retired and had sold the business to another. The new owners would not honour the purchase saying they did not take over any pre-purchased funerals. A funeral with a different undertaker had to be paid for again.


I'm surprised that never made it to the papers.


----------



## major (30 Jun 2021)

Is that graveyard for cremated remains?


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2021)

twofor1 said:


> I would also have concerns about what could happen to the graveyard in the many years after my passing.


Funerals and graveyards are for the living. Once you're dead you'll be none the wiser whatever happens.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jul 2021)

Purple said:


> Funerals and graveyards are for the living. Once you're dead you'll be none the wiser whatever happens.


And are visited and tended by family, so still important even when you are dead.


----------



## Glencarraig (7 Jul 2021)

Sorry for the delay in replying and thanks to all who have. The cemetery in question is Kilternan, the company has three directors with one share each with a value of €1. I know this is the minimum legal requirement but I have also read of a dispute between the company and a former employee and it doesnt seem to have been handled very well. The attitude of the "salesman" didnt impress me at all but my wife is very anxious to get this sorted.


----------



## Glencarraig (7 Jul 2021)

major said:


> Is that graveyard for cremated remains?


It caters for both, urns can be placed in graves or in a wall.


Thirsty said:


> Not sure I can answer your question, but where is this graveyard?
> 
> I thought all burial grounds in Ireland were managed by Co.Council? Maybe some older ones are managed by local parish, but local Co.Co. in the main?


Its privately owned, Kilternan Cemetery Park


----------



## peemac (8 Jul 2021)

The owners are certainly not short of a few bob. 

Michael Cotter of park developments and Tim Crowley who has extensive land and property interests.


----------



## Wollie (22 Feb 2022)

Like @Glencarraig, my wife is keen to talk to them, but I fear that our money could disappear well before our time above ground is up.  It's over 6 months since the last post.  Does anyone have an update since then?


----------

